# House classifications



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi how is a semi detached house classified. T or V


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

It is classified as T.


----------



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thankyou


----------



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi if it says T6 does that refer to number of bedrooms


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

V means Villa not Apartment. Semi detached house is still a villa and not an apartment. An apartment would be single level unless it mentioned Duplex in which case it would be two levels.

So...
V6 would be a villa with six bedrooms
T6 would be an apartment with six bedrooms


----------

